
Drowning in Problems - jflowers45
http://game.notch.net/drowning/
======
CarolineW
It would be interesting to see what people exit the process with - what
choices they made, and what they had "in transit".

I've reached what seems to be the end, but I'm not sure. I'm keeping the
window open to see what happens next.

------
tmikaeld
This one seems rather personal, anyone know the story behind it?

~~~
DanBC
Here's a thread from a while back:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7652018](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7652018)

